# Red Oak, finally!



## Hondaxr

I drew a tag this year after 9 years. I'll be hunting Kalkaska county. Last weekend I attended a bear hunting seminar in Cadillac. Well worth the $25 and I would encourage everyone to attend next year. This evening my brother in law and I carried in a rotten beach log .4 miles to a spot that I will be placing bait in on the 17 th. That was a workout. I'll be telling my story here on this thread from now until the end of season. Good luck to all!

Dan

Sent from my moto g(6) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Hondaxr

Heavy load









Sent from my moto g(6) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## deepwoods

Best of luck. Can't wait to hear about it.


----------



## deepwoods

Best of luck. Can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## Scout 2

Hondaxr said:


> I drew a tag this year after 9 years. I'll be hunting Kalkaska county. Last weekend I attended a bear hunting seminar in Cadillac. Well worth the $25 and I would encourage everyone to attend next year. This evening my brother in law and I carried in a rotten beach log .4 miles to a spot that I will be placing bait in on the 17 th. That was a workout. I'll be telling my story here on this thread from now until the end of season. Good luck to all!
> 
> Dan
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


There seems to be a lot more of them this year. We have been seeing them a lot and saw a big one this morning in a hay field


----------



## EYEHUNT

I also drew Red Oak in 9 years also, and also took that seminar, have to agree that was a great class well worth it. let the workout begin. game on!! Hunting Missaukee, Good Luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Hondaxr

Picked up bait yesterday from the Bear Bait Man in Lachine. I purchased a barrel of oats, candy corn, doughnut filling and some cherry stuff.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Hondaxr

I mixed up some goodies in a five gallon pale. I dumped it in the stump then poured the caramel scented oil all over the ground. My motion camera is set and so is the tree stand. I won the caramel sent from the bear hunting seminar raffle. It smells amazing! How long do you think I should I let it sit before I bring out more bait and check the camera?
























Sent from my moto g(6) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## JSBowman

Hondaxr said:


> Picked up bait yesterday from the Bear Bait Man in Lachine. I purchased a barrel of oats, candy corn, doughnut filling and some cherry stuff.
> View attachment 423503
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I went and saw him last Sunday. Looking forward to getting back up there on Monday to set my bait up.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggbear

Hondaxr- you need a big rock to set on top of your stump. The ***** will push that right off. I know it doesn't seem like they should be able to, but you would be amazed. When I say big, I mean like 50 lbs big. Good luck to you!!


----------



## Steve

Hondaxr said:


> I drew a tag this year after 9 years. I'll be hunting Kalkaska county. Last weekend I attended a bear hunting seminar in Cadillac. Well worth the $25 and I would encourage everyone to attend next year. This evening my brother in law and I carried in a rotten beach log .4 miles to a spot that I will be placing bait in on the 17 th. That was a workout. I'll be telling my story here on this thread from now until the end of season. Good luck to all!
> 
> Dan
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Will be watching this thread closely and might need your advice in a year or two. Are you hunting on private land? Is the land your own?


----------



## Hondaxr

The bait I set is on state ground. I have the option to set a second bait on private ground. The two spots will be 4.5 miles apart. In 2009 I set a single bait on private property. Long story short, I messed up the first sit and didn't have a single bear return the rest of the season. I wish I could count on a single bait but I learned not to keep all my eggs in one basket. I have high hopes on the state ground but I also know better. Pictures and time will tell but I'm planning on the private property being my back up. I may not be able to set the second bait on the private land until next weekend.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fool'em

Good thread!
I second the big rock idea. Those **** are crazy strong. They will roll a 2ft diameter log like it’s nothing. The **** army will attack eventually but that’s part of the fun. I got some great pics of them working together to break into my baits. 
I’d check in a couple days and once they start hitting it replenish every day or as often as you can. 

I’ll be watching your thread as well
Good luck


----------



## Hondaxr

My sister had this bear cross the road in front of her in Grand Traverse county a couple of weeks ago. A few day later I had one cross in front of me in Kalkaska county then, about 5 miles away and 2 days later, my sister had a cub cross in front of her. It has been over 13 years since I have seen a bear cross the road.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Hondaxr

Sent from my moto g(6) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Hondaxr

My son wanted to "hike" (ride on my shoulders) to the bait station with me today. It feels so good to share this experience with him. I won't be bringing anyone to the site for the rest of the season. Once the bears start coming in I want to limit the smells I leave behind. First camera check, had nothing but raccoons. So far, they haven't managed to remove the lid!









Sent from my moto g(6) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Hondaxr

I set up my second bait this evening. This one is on private property. It is 4.3 miles from the one on state ground. I don't have a second camera to set at this location yet. The land owner has seen several bears on his property at different times of the year, over the past few years.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Hondaxr

On the 22nd, two days after I set the private ground bait, I went and checked it. Raccoons had found a soft spot in the side of the beach log and, chewed a hole through, eating all the bait. I rebaited and checked it again yesterday on the 24th. This time the lid log was rolled off and the log I was using as a plug was pulled out. At this point I still didn't have a camera to place at this site. I rebaited, and took a picture of the set as I had left it with my phone. Believing that it could have been a bear that visited, I decided to check the site again today. This time there was no denying that a bear had visited. I was able to borrow a camera and set that up today too. So far, nothing on my state ground bait site.























Sent from my moto g(6) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Hondaxr

Maybe this will help things move along at my state ground bait spot....I will be back there on Tuesday the 27 th.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## stelmon

Hondaxr said:


> Long story short, I messed up the first sit and didn't have a single bear return the rest of the season. I wish I could count on a single bait but I learned not to keep all my eggs in one basket. I have high hopes on the state ground but I also know better.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


 How did you mess up on your first hunt? Not enough bait stations? 

I drew a tag as well. Scouting and baiting the next 2 days. Hope to find the bruiser that was on my deer cam a few years ago if he is still around.


----------



## Hondaxr

stelmon said:


> How did you mess up on your first hunt? Not enough bait stations?
> 
> I drew a tag as well. Scouting and baiting the next 2 days. Hope to find the bruiser that was on my deer cam a few years ago if he is still around.


My mistake was two fold. First was my shot placement. Unfortunately I made a less than lethal shot with my archery equipment. Something we all try to avoid but in the end I didn't execute my shot placement. 9 hours, 4 guys and, 700 yards later, there was no more blood to follow. After that first sit I didn't have a single bear return to the site. The second part of my mistake was just having the one spot to hunt. It was excruciating finally receiving a tag, messing up my shot injuring a bear then, not have another chance for what ended up being 10 years (I forgot to apply for a tag the following year then, applied the next 9). Another interesting fact regarding my bait station from 2009 is that every picture of bear I had was after dark. Opening day came and I sat anyway for an evening hunt. At 5:20 p.m. a young boar came in for what would be my first daylight photo. Moments later I shot.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## chuckinduck

Good call on the anise. Anything that smells strong will certainly aid in getting the bears to find your baits. Assuming they’re around. We are pretty messy with our baits. We spill granolas syrup jellies all over the ground. Cover the perimeter in grease. Smear frosting on the tree bark, etc. Our logic is The messier it is the more scent we’re leaving around. Yah it attracts ***** but ***** also broadcast that smell throughout the woods on their feet the same way bears do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## multibeard

Years ago when my partner and I both had bear tags for the Garden Penn. in the UP he hung a rag with anise on it on a balsam fir when we were up their baiting. When were back up to bait again the balsam fur was destroyed laying on the ground. This was no where near where the bait was.


----------



## chuckinduck

multibeard said:


> Years ago when my partner and I both had bear tags for the Garden Penn. in the UP he hung a rag with anise on it on a balsam fir when we were up their baiting. When were back up to bait again the balsam fur was destroyed laying on the ground. This was no where near where the bait was.


Anything with smell they will investigate and/or destroy. Including electronics you carelessly touch 30’ away. RIP bushnell trophy cam. 3/1/2015 - 8/22/18. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Hondaxr

Looks like my first bear picture of the season is of a cub. This is my state ground spot. The cub stayed around for an entire hour, tip towing around a porcupine and several raccoons. I placed the other sent items out that I purchased at this location after rebaiting. The private land bait hasn't been hit since I placed my camera. However the local honey bees have found the sweets. I can't believe how much food a couple hundred bees can consume in a 24 hour period!









Sent from my moto g(6) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Tilden Hunter

The bees are why I go light on the sweets. I've only had problems with them when using a lot of sweets.


----------



## Scout 2

k


Hondaxr said:


> Looks like my first bear picture of the season is of a cub. This is my state ground spot. The cub stayed around for an entire hour, tip towing around a porcupine and several raccoons. I placed the other sent items out that I purchased at this location after rebaiting. The private land bait hasn't been hit since I placed my camera. However the local honey bees have found the sweets. I can't believe how much food a couple hundred bees can consume in a 24 hour period!
> View attachment 427239
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Are they honey bees or yellow jackets. When I had my last tag the yellows jackets found mine and they were nasty if you went around the bait site. I walked up on a bear on the one bait site a couple of times and it was not happy. Ran off into the tags and stood snapping it teeth, got my attention real fast. I have a 24 inch long piece of culvert standing on end buried in the ground. and put the bait in it. I covered it with a silo stave which weighed around 60 lbs. **** slide it off the top the first week. So I added a couple of them and stacked more on the top. That worked.. Good Luck


----------



## Hondaxr

Scout 2 said:


> k
> Are they honey bees or yellow jackets. When I had my last tag the yellows jackets found mine and they were nasty if you went around the bait site. I walked up on a bear on the one bait site a couple of times and it was not happy. Ran off into the tags and stood snapping it teeth, got my attention real fast. I have a 24 inch long piece of culvert standing on end buried in the ground. and put the bait in it. I covered it with a silo stave which weighed around 60 lbs. **** slide it off the top the first week. So I added a couple of them and stacked more on the top. That worked.. Good Luck


They are honey bees. There are dozens of hives a thousand yards away or so. 

Sent from my moto g(6) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## multibeard

When we were cooking down some apples into sauce for bait one time I think every hornet in town came to the smell. I had to go get my head net to keep from getting stung on the head.


----------



## Hondaxr

Hopefully an adult boar makes his way in to one of these spots soon.
















Sent from my moto g(6) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Hondaxr

Looks there might have been a **** fight....the lid wasn't removed but I'll need to check the game cam pictures to be sure.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Hondaxr

I went for a hike today in some oak hills a few miles from where I'll be hunting. The acorns are dropping.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## otterc

Hondaxr said:


> I went for a hike today in some oak hills a few miles from where I'll be hunting. The acorns are dropping.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Last year I had a couple baits just dry up when the acorns fell. I had a couple barrels on my cousins property filled with marshmallows and caramel corn. A couple nice bear had been there in late August and early September. Once the acorns dropped neither bear showed again on camera. They might have showed up later, but I pulled my camera on the 23rd, after I had killed my bear off of a bait not affected by acorns.


----------



## Hondaxr

Look at the bees surrounding them!
















Sent from my moto g(6) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Hondaxr

After two days of nothing I had a new bigger boar show up on state ground! I hope he sticks around.
















Sent from my moto g(6) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Hondaxr

First legal bear who's photo was taken close to the end of legal time where I'll be hunting.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## chuckinduck

Very nice. Hope it works out for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Hondaxr

This bear came in to the bait 4 times last night and this morning. Each time he came from the same spot that will be up wind of my stand. He showed up at 7:11 pm, 9:26 pm, 1:12 am and, 5:46 am. I hope he keeps the same pattern for the next 2 days.
















Sent from my moto g(6) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Hondaxr

He came in again last night three times. First showing at 7:29 p.m. He just needs to do this 2 more times.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## JSBowman

Good luck! I'm on my way to camp now. Looking like a whole lot of rain tomorrow morning. Should dry up for the evening hunt though. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wild Thing

Great summary of the hunt. Congrats again.


----------



## Fool'em

Congrats on the great bear. Hopefully I’ll have some pics of my own to post this week.


----------



## TommyV

They are quiet animals and love to appear out of nowhere. I have seen a lot of them walk on logs and tip toe through the woods not making a sound. Majestic animals for sure.

Congrats on your success!


----------



## pike man

Great Story, Again, Congratulations !


----------



## SMITTY1233

Congrats nothing like doing it yourself and putting in the work! I’m sure there were many untold obstacles because most bear hunts have them! Great story!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hondaxr

Finally got around to cleaning her skull...
















Sent from my moto g(6) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Ginweed

Awesome story and the skull looks great!


----------



## Hondaxr

Got my bear back today!









Sent from my moto g(6) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## KL747

That’s awesome hondaxr. I got my first bear this year and can’t wait to get him back!


----------



## jjlrrw

Hondaxr said:


> Got my bear back today!
> View attachment 591129
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Looks nice, Did you have it done by "Jenkins" I think the same as Rugs by Nancy They did my rug back in '06 hoping to hunt again next year or the year after.


----------



## Hondaxr

It was done by Northern Taxidermy Art in Elmira. I am very pleased.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

